# [SOLVED] programs and features not listing all programs



## pvtryan (Feb 24, 2010)

So I'm trying to uninstall some stuff, and Programs and Features from Control Panel is mostly blank. It seems to think that on my 500gb hard drive, which only has 50gb free space, that I only have 22 programs, occupying a space of half a gb. But there's a twist: this goes deeper than Windows being crappy, because Revo Uninstaller Pro says the exact same thing. So yeah....you might have gathered from the above info that I need to uninstall some things...
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pvtryan (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: programs and features not listing all programs*

Edit: I should probably read the sticky BEFORE posting.

- Version of the OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x86
- If the OS produces an error: no error
- Were there recent crashes that could have caused this problem?: no
- Did you install new software recently? If this is the case: Which software? (Brand, version, build): Yes, lots....don't remember it all and can't check for obvious reasons.
- Did you do any of the following:
- Run a scan with an updated anti-virus program?
- Run a scan with an updated anti-Trojan program?
- Run a scan with an updated root kit detection program? (This only for Windows NT, W2K and newer!)
- Run anti-spyware scans with at least two freshly updated anti-spyware programs? (If so, which ones?): I have nod32 (legit)...'nuff said.

Don't think you need any other info.

Post-edit: It wouldn't let me edit my first post (page wouldn't load).


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: programs and features not listing all programs*

Hi,


Back up your registry: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/Back-up-the-registry
Then try this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/266668
Please let us know if it works or not.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## pvtryan (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: programs and features not listing all programs*

Didn't work, maybe because it wouldn't let me edit one of the registry values. Will try something else. :\


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: programs and features not listing all programs*

Windows Installer Cleanup Utility --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301


----------



## pvtryan (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: programs and features not listing all programs*

Utility seems to work just fine, thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great News - Thank you so much for posting back.

Greatly appreciated.

jcgriff2

.


----------

